# Mulberry wood potpourri bowl



## The Wood Bucket

This is a small Mulberry wood potpourri bowl with Cloisonné lid about 2" tall and 5" dia. 

[attachment=15603]
[attachment=15602]


----------



## duncsuss

This is a very attractive piece -- nice turning 

I'm curious, how did you chuck the blank for shaping & hollowing? And then reverse-chucking to finish the bottom?


----------



## Steelart99

Ooooooh .... I like that ... as would my wife!!! 

Can you tell me where you got the lid? Is that a "stock" item from somewhere?
Dan




The Wood Bucket said:


> This is a small Mulberry wood potpourri bowl with Cloisonné lid about 2" tall and 5" dia.


----------



## Steelart99

Ooooooh .... I like that ... as would my wife!!! 

Can you tell me where you got the lid? Is that a "stock" item from somewhere?
Dan




The Wood Bucket said:


> This is a small Mulberry wood potpourri bowl with Cloisonné lid about 2" tall and 5" dia.


----------



## The Wood Bucket

Steelart99 said:


> Ooooooh .... I like that ... as would my wife!!!
> 
> Can you tell me where you got the lid? Is that a "stock" item from somewhere?
> Dan




Hi Dan. I got them from Craft Supplies USA. I could not find the ones I have on their site but the following link will take you to the Pewter ones they have. Let me know if I can help you further.


http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p...ers-Select-Pewter-Potpourri-Lid/potpourri+lid


----------



## The Wood Bucket

duncsuss said:


> This is a very attractive piece -- nice turning
> 
> I'm curious, how did you chuck the blank for shaping & hollowing? And then reverse-chucking to finish the bottom?



Thank you. For the inside and 95% of the outside I just held in my 4 jaw chuck with a tenon. Once I had that all done, I spun it around onto my Cole Jaws holding it from the inside and finished bottom.

[attachment=15609]


----------



## duncsuss

The Wood Bucket said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very attractive piece -- nice turning
> 
> I'm curious, how did you chuck the blank for shaping & hollowing? And then reverse-chucking to finish the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. For the inside and 95% of the outside I just held in my 4 jaw chuck with a tenon. Once I had that all done, I spun it around onto my Cole Jaws holding it from the inside and finished bottom.
Click to expand...


Thanks -- I do most of my bowls with a tenon in the 4-jaw chuck, just wasn't sure if the same technique applies to this form. 

I'm glad it prompted you to show us a picture of how nicely you finished the bottom


----------



## Patrude

The Wood Bucket said:


> This is a small Mulberry wood potpourri bowl with Cloisonné lid about 2" tall and 5" dia.



Well done, what an eye catching design form. Congrats!!!


----------

